# Xpower 2011



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

New year,new journal 

Goals... get bigger,stronger & stay lean(ish) :thumb:

Current workout plan is

legs

chest/bis/tris/

back/forearms

shoulders/bis/tris

cardio 3x a week

Current condition is......

81kg (5'8ish)

waist 31"

chest 40"

bicep 17"

forearm 14"

calf 15.5"

quad 23.5"

Squat 155

deads 210

bench 125


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

looking great in the new avi! keep up the good work mate good luck!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Brilliant mate, just brilliant

Keep up the good work in 2011


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

what days are your workouts on? what exercises you utilising?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

milner575 said:


> looking great in the new avi! keep up the good work mate good luck!


 Cheers milner 



tel3563 said:


> Brilliant mate, just brilliant
> 
> *Keep up the good work *in 2011


Will do Tel  hope we both have a good 2011 :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

milner575 said:


> looking great in the new avi! keep up the good work mate good luck!





MrO2b said:


> what days are your workouts on? what exercises you utilising?


Monday-Thursday (work commitments dictate this)

Legs

barbell calf raise/squats/leg press/leg ext/leg curl/SLDL

Chest/bis/tris

Flat Bbell bench/decline bbell bench/incline dbell press/flies

preacher machine/dumbell curls weighted dips/dbell tricep ext

Back/forearms

Chins/deads/Yates row/Tbar row

wrist curls(over & underhand)

shoulders/bis/tris

seated OHP/side laterals/bent laterals/shrugs

tri/bi similar to above (sometimes 30 sec pull ups/dips/ez curls/skulls)


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Looking good mate, i will follow this one 

Any recent leg pics?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> Looking good mate, i will follow this one
> 
> Any recent leg pics?


 I'll get some up this week 



gemilky69 said:


> Good luck mate....


Cheers gemilky69 :thumb:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lookin good pal. Good luck, I will be following.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

lookin qualty, im cutting down and startng again i think! need to shift alot of bf! ur looking spot on though!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers gents 

Few pics of my wee legs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

waist 30.5" this morning after a big dump lol 

Also a pictorial overview of the past year


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good chest/bis/tris session today.

weight/reps up on everything  [


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Back for me tonight mate, cant wait...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Back for me tonight mate, cant wait...


 Back's my favourite day too,enjoy


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Just read through the whole of your journal XPower, awesome write ups and progress. Just goes to show what hard work and determination can do. It gives me the motivation to keep going when i see journals like this. Well done mate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers stuboy,good to know that my wee journals has helped give you some motivation mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

stuboy said:


> Just read through the whole of your journal XPower, awesome write ups and progress. *Just goes to show what [b*]hard work and determination *can do*. It gives me the motivation to keep going when i see journals like this. Well done mate.


Agree with bold bit, not many can do it consistently (glad about that really:lol

Meant to say about your split, 4 days continuous starting with legs, just seems a tad

strange when you could give your upper body a rest if you did them on 2nd or 3rd day.

I know I like to get them done, but could be worth a rethink???

Did you start the sldl's?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Started the SLDL on Monday Tel,was nice to do them again as it's been a while.

Split wise,it works out well for me as I'm getting loads of rest on the days I train


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back & forearms today.

Another good day at the office 

Pulled *220* on deads :rockon: 

Dropped weight back 10kg on T-bar to correct form

Reps up on everthing else.

Forearms pumped to death again


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Bastard tiny waist makes it look like your spread was done with a fisheye lens


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tried 0.5g of phenylethylamine HCL with an eca before the gym today.great focus from that.

sure tastes like speed too


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

craftybutcher said:


> Bastard tiny waist makes it look like your spread was done with a fisheye lens


 Cheers mate  Took some getting that did


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Will keep an eye on this. You seem to be progressing nicely. Keep on upping those weights!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

God said:


> Will keep an eye on this. You seem to be progressing nicely. Keep on upping those weights!


 Cheers G.

Will be a couple of weeks of 6-12 reps then back to PBs.

That way I shouldn't burn/injure too badly


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

In good shape there mate, good lifts as well..will be following this..

Please post up your diet if you can..Also r u using any 'supps'?


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

xpower said:


> Cheers G.
> 
> Will be a couple of weeks of 6-12 reps then back to PBs.
> 
> That way I shouldn't burn/injure too badly


Yeh I learnt that the hard way! I've still got a gammy shoulder, although it's improving. Your injuries fully healed now?


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Will be following this one n all.. hopefully youll make as much progress as you made in the last


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

xeonedbody said:


> In good shape there mate, good lifts as well..will be following this..
> 
> Please post up your diet if you can..Also r u using any 'supps'?


 By supps do you mean steds ? Test & HGH a the mo

AAKG,taurine,PEA,whey,dextrose before training today oh & an eca lol



God said:


> Yeh I learnt that the hard way! I've still got a gammy shoulder, although it's improving. Your injuries fully healed now?


 Going well so far mate,few niggles(not unusual as I'm approaching 37 this month) Think the GH has really helped TBH

Hope that shoulder sorts itself mate.



Zzz102 said:


> Will be following this one n all.. hopefully youll make as much progress as you made in the last


 Cheers Z,may we all have a big 2011


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

I will be watching this keenly! If I can be cheeky and ask you to be detailed in what you're upto.

You've come a long way and look awesome for it.

All the best,

Lee.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

lee_ said:


> I will be watching this keenly!* If I can be cheeky and ask you to be detailed in what you're upto*.
> 
> You've come a long way and look awesome for it.
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the compliment lee.

The bit in bold feel free to PM me


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

What doses r u running of test n hgh?

Also on eca?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

5iu gh every morning mon-fri

test-e 300mg a week (will be dropping soon)

ECA for workout boost


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Looking good mate!

Keep it up fella!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> Keep it up fella!


 Cheers big Simon


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck, u have got to be one of the leanest on here!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> Good luck, u have got to be one of the leanest on here!!!


 Cheers mate much appreciated,but I very much doubt it.

Their are some pretty awesome physiques on here


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Shoulders/Bis/Tris

great session today.

weight/reps up again 

& my 2011 poster lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good mate...well done..


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers nogger 

Thanks for pooping by


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Quick 30min leg session tonight.

Calves

PB on squats @ 170kgx2  pleased with that.

Leg press

SLDL


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Great shape mate keep up the good work?

You are in some condition for someone who trains at home


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

SoulXedge said:


> Great shape mate keep up the good work?
> 
> You are in some condition for someone who trains at home


 Cheers mate 

It's taken a year to get this far (more to come though )

It's not where, but how hard you train :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest/Bis/Tris done today.

Good workout,reps/weight up on most 

Cardio first thing was interval training (sprint/walk with cardio dog  )


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just done some more cardio (same as this morning) makes a change twice in a day lol


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

You look bigger and bigger everyday in the avi mate, nice work

Get them weights and reps up of each workout :laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> You look bigger and bigger everyday in the avi mate, nice work
> 
> Get them weights and reps up of each workout :laugh:


 Cheers mate 

Weights/reps are a secret lol  (Pulled 220 on deads last week )


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/forearms

chins 14 9

Deads pyramid upto 220kg for 5 yates style(220 for 2 or 3 last week)

Yates row 145kg 10,10

T-Bar row 85kg 13,15

Dbell pull over 30.5kg 10,6

Overhand wrist curl 10.5kg 18,14 10

Underhand wrist curl 13kg 20,16 10

Few stats for Syko  :whistling: 

Fasted cardio first thing,interval style


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i was thinkin the same, lookin massive in that new one!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> i was thinkin the same, lookin massive in that new one!


 Cheers J.

Just a good pic lol


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey xpower, just seen this thread, your looking very good mate! You've come a long way!

Good luck with your goals (constructive criticism - nail your quads!!!)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers 54und3r5 



54und3r5 said:


> Hey xpower, just seen this thread, your looking very good mate! You've come a long way!
> 
> Good luck with your goals (constructive criticism - *nail your quads*!!!)


 You should of seen em before lol.

My worst part,hopefully this year will see some decent growth


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Your quads look good mate - only reason I said about them is that your upper body looks disproportionately bigger

Only because your upper body is large (**jealousy**) haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree mate,they are too small.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Did shoulders & tris yesterday.No bis as tendons were sore from previous days.

Swapped Barbell to dumbbell on seated OHP,liked this alot TBH will be keeping it for a while.

Rest of workout pretty good (reps/weigh up)

Fasted cardio first thing ,interval style as is the norm for me again


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Did some interval sprinting tonight due to Chocolate munching sins


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Doin well mate, I think im gonna have to nail more cardio as you are, I am startin to feel like a fat [email protected] again.

My progress journal : *MICKY 07 THE JOURNAL.*


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

micky07 said:


> Doin well mate, I think im gonna have to nail more cardio as you are, I am startin to feel like a fat [email protected] again.
> 
> My progress journal : *MICKY 07 THE JOURNAL.*


lol it's a pain,but sometimes it's the mind game too


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Legs tonight.

decent session ,but no leg press.

Barbell calf raises 205x15 205x15

Did squats 170x4 100x20

then the usual ext,curl,sldl


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good going matey, bet 20 reps on squats are a killer


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> Good going matey, bet 20 reps on squats are a killer


 Quite challenging.

Will up the weight on them next week though


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

lookin good mate...well done


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice squatting 170kg!

What rep range do you use for curls/extensions?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jimmy liverpool said:


> lookin good mate...well done


Cheers Jimmy 



ajb316 said:


> Nice squatting 170kg!
> 
> What rep range do you use for curls/extensions?


10-20 is the rep range I use on ext(105kg) & leg curls(60kg),same with leg press which I usually do


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

xpower said:


> Cheers Jimmy
> 
> Ur lookin huge in your avatar pic mate.....wats the size?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Do the squats at the end of the workout, then tell me your gonna up the weight 

Good going bud, keep it up

Think you change your avvi more than anyone I've ever seen on UKM :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a vain fecker Tel lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jimmy liverpool said:


> It's cuz I'm only a short ass lol(stats on page 1)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Vain bodybuilder, doesn't exist does it:rolleye:


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

xpower said:


> short ass??? im only 5ft10 man


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Vain bodybuilder, doesn't exist does it:rolleye:


lol i dont think so tel.....lol:laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Vain bodybuilder, doesn't exist does it:rolleye:


  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cardio for today..

4 min sprint intervals(30sec sprint 30sec rest x4) done

Off for my usual cardio with the dog in a mo


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

well done mate, dog must be gettin fit aswell!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

She is Jay 

She's also gaining size (mainly cuz she wasn't walked properly etc before)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest/Bis/Tris

Great session rep increase on all 

weight is up just over half a kilo @81.6 this morning after ablutions.

Waist still same no noticeable fat gain.

Bis 17.5 pumped to feck though lol


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good work, keep at it

Im just off to do legs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> Good work, keep at it
> 
> Im just off to do legs


Cheers mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/Forearms today

Great session,no big numbers but higher reps today.

cardio done this AM fasted,sprints then out with the dog


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

What dog you got mate? Any pics?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> What dog you got mate? Any pics?


A beautiful blue staff,rescued her before Christmas


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

xpower said:


> 81kg to 81.6kg (5'8ish)
> 
> waist 31"
> 
> ...


Improvements ahoy  (may have measured chest wrongly)


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking well x keep it up buddy. Dogs a craker :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Looking well x keep it up buddy. Dogs a craker :thumb:


Cheers King,she's a cracker


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Love wee staffys there so energetic :lol: my mate has 2 pups and there nuts. Really playful aswell.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

The only breed I'll keep


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Shoulders/ touch of Tris today

seated Dumbell OHP 25.5kg 12/10/10

Lat raise 20.5kg 10/8

seated bent lat raise 20.5 12/10

Weited dips 20kg 8/7

Job done


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice wee workout there x :thumb: Less is more imo.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Certainly got me pumped

The pain of shoulder pumps


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: i think back pump is the worst of them all it makes me make strange noises :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice going xp


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> :lol: i think back pump is the worst of them all it makes me make strange noises :lol: :lol:


Tis a whole new ballgame back pump,can last for hours n hours.Got our lass to feel this week she was shocked at how hard/big it felt (ooohh matron)



tel3563 said:


> Nice going xp


 Cheers Tel,I just keep going as I see fit  seems to do the tricl lol


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

xpower said:


> Tis a whole new ballgame back pump,can last for hours n hours.Got our lass to feel this week she was shocked at how hard/big it felt (ooohh matron)
> 
> Cheers Tel,I just keep going as I see fit  seems to do the tricl lol


 :lol: i fell in the shower a few weeks back after a heavy deads session :lol: went to put my hand on my back to stop the pain but i managed to slide on the so called anti slip matt....fukc me it was sore haha.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ouch,sounds like a tricky shower incident


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

back pumps are sh1te, cripple me when on certain meds I no longer partake in:rolleye:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> back pumps are sh1te, cripple me when on certain meds I no longer partake in:rolleye:


Dirty Diana?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> back pumps are sh1te, cripple me when on certain meds I no longer partake in:rolleye:


 :lol: tell me about it im just fin running 6 weeks anabol... back pumps killed me


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> :lol: tell me about it im just fin running 6 weeks anabol... back pumps killed me


 Good size on ya I bet though


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm nice lean gains just what i expected tbh i was'nt hungry atol while on tho and i was ill for 2 weeks out of the 6 wich fukcd me up soo in march im going all out 12 week test e cycle with dbol kick start as i have 1000 dbol here still :lol: Hopefully it should go better.Im on pct now feeling good.......... :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I must admit I like dbol(except it always gives me gyno)got raloxefene to run along side next time


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea i was pretty worried about gyno but nothing atoll not even an itch. I acc fancy doing another dbol cycle at say 40mg this time instead of 30 and start again because i think the 2 weeks i was ill tottaly fecked my cycle up tbh i didnt eat much atoll and couldnt get tabs down without boking :lol: Since tabs have such short life think well say 2 weeks after pct think i could start again or should i just wait and be sensible? :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

2 weeks ,that long:laugh:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: miby i should just wait :lol: i dont wanna fukc myself up. But my lower bits are active again so that a good sign :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

good legs session tonight.

Extra rep on the 170kg squat

Leg press back in

ext/curls

SLDL @110 good stretch on that :0

Legs are fooked


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice on the legs, identical to my workout mate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Nice on the legs, identical to my workout mate.


 Cheers Tel

Hope they get some good growth this year,my worst muscle group quads (size wise)


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice leg session x they'd be jelly after that :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Nice leg session x they'd be jelly after that :lol:


 Little nap on the couch 

followed by some food has helped lol


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: a well deserved nap buddy :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Cheers Tel
> 
> Hope they get some good growth this year,my worst muscle group quads (size wise)


I'm the same, have noticed a significant difference since keeping tension on

quads all the time, can't do this with squatting, not safely anyway, much better

with leg press, have also upped rep range to 15-20. Kills but as said, deffo growth

there


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Happy days then Tel(hopefully)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

xpower said:


> 81kg to 81.6kg (5'8ish)
> 
> waist 31"
> 
> ...


 mmmmmmmmm managed to lose 1.5kg (80kg weigh in this morning) this week by upping the calories :tongue: :confused1:

The other aditional changes are GHRP-2 3x a day & 4 mins sprint intervals 3x a week :whistling:

Not sure weather to be pleased or ****ed lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

**** **** bugger etc

strained a pec (tight quad & back too~)

week off to save further issues 

Over & out..........for now


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Rest up big man, be back to it in no time!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Unlucky x. Get plenty rest big chap :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Rest up big man, be back to it in no time!





^King Leonidas^ said:


> Unlucky x. Get plenty rest big chap :thumb:


 Cheers chaps

as the man said "I'll be back"


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Had a nice chilled day today.

Did fasted cardio then played GT5 for a while with training partner.

Shot some MTII then onto the beds

Gonna be a few bevvies tonight too


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

nice one im off work all week so i'v been on black ops 24/7 :lol: Hows the injurys buddy?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not feeling too bad KL.Hopefully I'll be fine after a week


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Getting pished again tonight lol

I'm 37 today 

Eaten some real crap over the weekend & boozed a bit too


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

happy birthday mate!

got to love a good pi55 up!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

happy birthday mate! enjoy it laa!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy birthday big man!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers Gents


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Happy birthday bud, been living it up a bit lately myself


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Happy bday big fella.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

happy birthday matey.....have a gud un!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Many thanks all 

That diet out the window then Tel :whistling:

I'm bloated to feck at the mo lol weighed 84kg today after morning ablutions :thumb:

water baby I am


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Adjusted my workout schedule/routine.

3 days instead of 4

Legs

chest/shoulders/bis

Back/tris/forearms

is how it looks now.

Back etc today.

Great workout no niggles or pain 

Good to be back 

Mini cut till cycle starts @ beginning of March


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

This change in routine for the long term? What pre-empted that bud?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

A couple of things.

My training partner didn't do shoulders lol & it gives me extra rest hopefully keeping me less injured


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good to see your back at it mate :thumb: hope all's well.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

happy belated birthday u old git


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Good to see your back at it mate :thumb: hope all's well.


 cheers mate,felt good to be lifting



fatmanstan! said:


> happy belated birthday u old git


 cheers fella,I'm getting younger by the week with all the GH


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looks like back on track mate, good good


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

happy birthday!.. a few days late like haha.. glad to see your back into things


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers Z


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hammered legs tonight.

fecking crippled & felt well sick

Think it was the drop sets on leg press,although I was shaking after squats before that

good times


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest/shoulders/bis today.

Good workout,but still a slight twinge in the pec.

GHRP-2 & mod grf 1-29 pre workout = amazing pumps 

jobs a gud'un


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

xpower said:


> Hammered legs tonight.
> 
> fecking crippled & felt well sick
> 
> ...


Can't beat dropsets for making you feel sick, I do them on leg extensions 

Will start reading the rest of the thread


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/Tris/forearms today.

Great session felt strong as an ox today for some reason.

Only change was some amino acid tablets 30 mins before training

surpassed all previous weeks weights/reps


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

well done on the personal bests xpower, what do the amino acid tabs actually do?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

They're packed with essential amino acids Z.

Aiding recovery & repair


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

ahh i see, i might get some, what you think of em>?

and ive uploaded some new progress pics in ma journal if ya fancy takin a look mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

well done mate, all pbs! happy days bud


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

I keep a bottle of aminos in my car just in case I'm behind on a meal. Don't know if they do anything but suppose to starve of catabolism. Also worth taking before morning cardio if doing fasted


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> ahh i see, i might get some, what you think of em>?
> 
> and ive uploaded some new progress pics in ma journal if ya fancy takin a look mate


 I'll pop in & have a wee look mate



scouse_jay said:


> well done mate, all pbs! happy days bud


Cheers Jay  Was nice to feel so strong in my natyy(ish) condition



ajb316 said:


> I keep a bottle of aminos in my car just in case I'm behind on a meal. Don't know if they do anything but suppose to starve of catabolism. Also worth taking before morning cardio if doing fasted


 The small things all add up.

Pre fasted cardio is a good idea


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Swapped things around a little,Chest/Shoulder/bis today instead of legs.

Decent workout improved rep wise on most.

rest tomoz then back wed,leg Thurd.

Also introduced a day of fasting this week,will do this for the next few weeks till Cycle starts 

i believe it's called priming (done in my own take on it)


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Hows it going power?

When you gonna start posting these weights on your workout? :laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> Hows it going power?
> 
> When you gonna start posting these weights on your workout? :laugh:


 Going well mate. Weights you say,


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/tris today wweights icluded for Syko

Pull ups (palms facing) 12,8

Good workout,went for higher reps slightly lower weight on deads (200kg 8,6)

Did dumbbell rows for a change 30.5kg 15,15,14

Dips BW+20kg 12 5

Slulls 30kg+bar 15,12

Dbell tricep extension 33kg 10,9

Job done.

No forearm work as tendons giving me some issues in elbow.

Cissus started to help with this again.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice wee workout there buddy. High rep deads are killer.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good man xpower 



^King Leonidas^ said:


> Nice wee workout there buddy. High rep deads are killer.


Yeah same with squats, anything over 5 is a killer :laugh:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Nice wee workout there buddy. High rep deads are killer.


 They do hit the spot 



Syko said:


> Good man xpower
> 
> Yeah same with squats, anything over 5 is a killer :laugh:


 Just for you mate lol


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: im just fin doing some deads aswell 8 5 3 pumped :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> :lol: im just fin doing some deads aswell 8 5 3 pumped :lol:


 Gotta love the crippling pump:thumb:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: love it especially on dbol :lol: Warm up sets have me pumped never mind the main.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> :lol: love it especially on dbol :lol: Warm up sets have me pumped never mind the main.


 I'll be the same in a couple of weeks 

Legs today.

dropped Squats & SLDL for a couple of weeks to ensure back is 100% at cycle start.

Toe press

Leg Press

Leg ext

Leg curls

was the order of the day.,drop sets on leg curls to make up for no SLDL & extra sets on Leg Press

Still shaking like a leaf a bit pukey,so a good session


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Whats toe press?

What cycle you going for mate?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Syko said:


> Whats toe press?
> 
> What cycle you going for mate?


 Toes pushing out leg press for calves(That's what I call it )

8 weeks bulk test/Dbol cut for 4 weeks then 8 weeks test/tren & an oral yet to be decided


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright mate hows it going? Been reading along just not got round to posting yet! Lol good weekend? any training over it? Great work being put in keep it up!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Alright mate hows it going? Been reading along just not got round to posting yet! Lol good weekend? any training over it? Great work being put in keep it up!


 Cheers for popping in Ry.

Trained Chest/shoulders/bis yesterday

Light week this week before cycle starts.

7x7 flat bench

7x7 dbell shoulder press

7x7 wide grip barbell curls

7x7 incline dumbbell press

Job done.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one. Im due a de-load week myself i usually have one every 10-12 weeks helps a bunch. Cycle looks good to buddy you excited? :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Nice one. Im due a de-load week myself i usually have one every 10-12 weeks helps a bunch. Cycle looks good to buddy you excited? :lol:


 Allways good too get the Dbol in,can't fault the poundage gain on the bar & the body


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/tris today.

Kept it light again today.

wee vid of Yates style rack pulls @ 150kg inc bar

Got to 21,but battery went @ 17 lol


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one x. Those just look like mini deads i thought yates rows where your back at 70 degrees and you pull it into your waist? that's how i do it but i just do it so i feel it in my lats so im not sure :lol: But if they work for you that's all that matters :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Nice one x. Those just look like mini deads i thought* yates rows where your back at 70 degrees and you pull it into your waist*? that's how i do it but i just do it so i feel it in my lats so im not sure :lol: But if they work for you that's all that matters :thumb:


 They are.

Rack Pull yates style(no putting weight down so back is under tension for longer)


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

What grip style do you use under/overhand? i just started doing under today and it hit my lats fully same with pull ups i used to do wide grip but changed it to close grip under hand and it destroyed my lats :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Double overhand to minimise the risk of biceps injuries


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Chest/shoulders/bis today.

Did some singles on flat bench,only managed 110(10 down on previous best) 

then did 7x7 on decline followed by flies.

33kg on dbell OHP followed by lat raises/bent lat raises

Preacher machine then wide grip curls to finish.

Still a decent workout, reckon 115 on bench would be my max at the mo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/tris today

Chins +5kg

Pulled 220kg from the rack  equals my PB(nice to do this in week 1 of cycle)

125kg yates row

40.5kg dumbbell row PB

B/W + 25kg dips PB

37.5kg+bar skulls PB

D/bell tcep 38 kg PB

All in a decent workout


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

looking good mate , keep up the good work


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers Chris 

Slowly evolving


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

lookin good x man! wats the goal now?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

On a mass mission at the monent Jimmy.

Going well so far


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good to see its going well buddy :thumb: Hope all's going well.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Havent been in here in a while, glad to see your trainings goin well mate.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers Gents

Best bulk so far this one,piling on some good poundage here 

Training has been good this week.

Good chest session,did some 7x7 work to keep things interesting.

PB's allaover on back day too.

222.5 on rack pulls

45.5 on dumbell rows

150 on Yates row

BW + 30kg on dips

40kg + bar on Skulls

Good day TBH


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Weight up by 5 or 6kg (86kg & climbing)

Monday chest/shoulders

Flat 110kg but for more reps

7x7 on decline @ 80kg PB

missed flies cuz of shoulder

Seated OHP 60kg(slight shoulder pain so talking it steady)

side lats

bent lats

Back/Tris

225 on rack pulls PB

55.5 on dumbell rows PB

155 on Yates row PB

BW + 30kg on dips (extra reps  )

45kg + bar on Skulls PB

OH Dbell Tcep ext. 45.5kg PB

Changing the split slightly from next week.(keeps things interesting  )

Tris/bis

Back

Chest/shoulders

Legs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Food & rest lol.

I work 4 days a week if that's what ya mean


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Cumming along nicely x keep powering on bud.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers mate.

Gaining well so far


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I work weekends so rest through the week.Works out pretty well.

Loads of food & sleeps around training


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not updated for a while.Latest lifts below & some pics from yesterday

Bis/Tris

Pull ups BW + 10kg(more reps)

dips BW + 21.25kg

skulls 50kg+bar more reps

OH dbell tcep ext 47kg

EZ curl 37.5kg+bar more reps

Machine preacher 25kg

Chest/shoulders

Flat bench PB @ 140kg (drop set 110x10)

decline 7x7 @ 90kg PB

military press bar only

1 arm lat raises

rear lat row

Back

Pull overs 43kg PB

Dumbbell row 75.5kg PB

Yates row 167.5kg PB

Rack Pulls 220kg PB for this workout order

Barbell Shrugs 140kg high reps


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

New pic 

Lost some BF since the above.Now @ a lowly 13.3



Previous back shot @ same sort of weight



Better thickness now I think,although my posing is **** lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

your back is looking huge and thick!! good work mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

steven_SRi said:


> your back is looking huge and thick!! good work mate


 Cheers Steven.

Glad to of held some size this time after a bit of fat loss


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

mate your back is looking thick & wide,got some great detail showing....good work bro


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

stew121 said:


> mate your back is looking thick & wide,got some great detail showing....good work bro


 Thanks Stew.


----------



## Wide_Boys (Jul 3, 2011)

xpower said:


> New year,new journal
> 
> Goals... get bigger,stronger & stay lean(ish) :thumb:
> 
> ...


You look ace bro, really good no **** too LOL. How do you keep the condition in the shoulders, arms and chest? What I mean is when you stop juicing does it go, how big can one get naturally.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Minor update

Training going as planned @ the moment.

Added in Barbell BOR today for the first time in ages.

worked up to 120x10 so quite pleased with that

Adding this before

Racks dropped my rack weight though lol,tank was empty


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see you updating this matey.

Was looking for this the other day


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Good to see you updating this matey.
> 
> Was looking for this the other day


 Cheers.

Not many updates of late.

some personal stuff keeping me occupied.

Still Hitting the weights hard though.

Just started a new training regime.

Semi fractionated training (inspired by Datbtrue)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Wee update,,,

4 weeks fractionated training done so drive on bench/squat/press should be better .

New routine for the foreseeable is upper/legs/upper

Reps will be 1x15 2 weeks/2x10 3weeks/3x5 3 weeks repeat

Decline bench

Flys

shoulder press

Lat raise

Barbell Row

Rack Pull

Bicep curl

Tricep Dips

Legs

reps 2x15 2weeks/2x10 3 weeks/3x5 3weeks repeat

Squat/calf raise/leg ext/leg curl.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Couple of pics taken today


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where the hell have you been hiding ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been around,just prowling


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Things for the future.

Tendon strength

Seems to hold me back all the time.

Biceps have been an issue this year(first right,now left)

Trying medium doses of test(300mg or so) with decca/NPP mix for tendons


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Arse

Just torn summit in the lower back on barbell calf raises  (260kg n ouch)

Luckily I'm way for 2 weeks so only messes with one session after today.

Time to heal


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Trained today(left back out)

Back is tight but could be worse.

2 weeks away now for some healing


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Forgot to add....

Managed to train biceps today,very light dumbbells & concentration curls

Felt good to get the biceps working again


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Quick also...

Pulled a PB rack pull in the last week of training (off this & next)

managed 270kg 3 x 5 (595lbs sound much bigger lol)

Not bad for such a slight fella 

Was well pleased with that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hows the injury mate ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> Hows the injury mate ?


 Feeling good Milky.

Thankfully my training break is more cardiovascular/classroom so no heavy lifting.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad to hear it brother, l am having a sort of done in from working in the wind and rain break.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> Glad to hear it brother, l am having a sort of done in from working in the wind and rain break.


 Has been feckin cold out this week.

Been out in it part of the week n was I cold lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back training today.

Had too change things up a bit as training partners been in a car crash(he's fine though thankfully)

Used dbells for chest on flat bench (usually decline)

Also switched back to a more standard 3 day split( chest,shoulders,bis/legs/tris,back) as it's easier pace wise on ya own (too much faffing weights on off,cage adjust etc otherwise.)

Great though all in all,very good session


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Back/Tris done today.

Good session

but........

forgot how much more difficult pushing ya self was when training alone(hats off to those who do)

Amazing what having another testfueled beast in the room does to your energy levels


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Forgot to add

Back to 13 stone (real heavyweight lol)

Still with abs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Needs pink cammo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Has pink cammo

Happy is X


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Training today was mmm hardcore lol

Training partner is back  (unofficially lol)

Did legs/bac/some tris

weighted dips 3x10

Bbell calf raises 4x10

squats4x10

BOR 3x10

racks 2x10

mad one a TP is seeing rels tomorrow

TP puked 

I slept for an hour or so after as I was shaking all over lol

Good times


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What sort of weights you shifting X ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> What sort of weights you shifting X ?


Not high weights @ mo

Trying higher reps & sets to get same effect.

weighted dips 3x10 +20kg

Bbell calf raises 4x10 200kg

squats4x10 120kg

BOR 3x10 145kg

racks 2x10 210kg


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

More volume.

That's the word I was looking for lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you have a preference ?

More or Less volume


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

xpower said:


> More volume.
> 
> That's the word I was looking for lol


i love moderate weight and higher volume routines mate, really seem to suit me personally !!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Do you have a preference ?
> 
> More or Less volume


Honestly

Hard n heavy suits me well (I'm no long cardio type,was a sprinter)

However I'm enjoying the change of late,4 weeks volume 4 weeks hard n heavy less volume


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

so....

Goals for 2012........

Well

Try to forget about abs,gain some REAL size then address the belly in 201*

An issue for me as getting lumpy/smooth again is a hill to climb having been a fatty before


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It will be an issue, but what you've got to remember is that you had no knowledge before when you were lardy.

Now you have a wealth of information/experience to gain the right way


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It will be an issue, but what you've got to remember is that you had no knowledge before when you were lardy.
> 
> Now you have a wealth of information/experience to gain the right way


Cheers mate.

as you say it will be a battle against my paranoia of being a fat ass again lol.

But as with everything now I will succeed in my goals.

Bring on the smoothness for 2012


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It will be an issue, but what you've got to remember is that you had no knowledge before when you were lardy.
> 
> Now you have a wealth of information/experience to gain the right way


 As said a few posts earlier I'm back @ 13 stone still with abs  (13.5 on a wet day lol)

hoping to get to 15 or so next year

Bring on the test/deca/dbol lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good week of training this week.

Biceps holding together nicely @ the mo so hoping this will carry on (one or tother were fooked most of last year )

Had terrific doms this week & last due to having a break in training.

Feel like a newb again lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats your height mate? you look more than 13st in the avi.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fat said:


> Whats your height mate? you look more than 13st in the avi.


I'm a fecking giant.

5'7" (8 on a good day lol)

was bout 12 in AVI too


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Decent weeks training

Apart from back day today.

Back was soooo pumped on racks pulls I couldn't finish my last set as it was to painful lol

May have to adjust my pre workout cocktail :blink:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Pre workout is as follows.What would you drop?

5g tri creatine malate

Acetyl L Carnitine 5g

1g glycine

3g citruline malate

15g eaa

3g taurine

750mg essential salts

Dextrose 50g

Thinking maybe the citruline malate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Another week passes ....

Good week again,back on as of last weekend (decca test dbol)

Be warned,training legs could kill ya

After leg day this week I went out to the bank.Went to run across the road & slowly went lower & lower to the ground in front of a car,couldn't lift legs to run lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

On the subject of legs finished mine of with 1 set of 50 leg Ext this week for a change.

**** me that hurt


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good session today.Taking a day off tomoz as it's my 38th Bday so having a wee drink tonight

Sadly Mrs X isn't here as she's in hospital with suspected appendicitis


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

xpower said:


> On the subject of legs finished mine of with 1 set of 50 leg Ext this week for a change.
> 
> **** me that hurt


Me and Dave have been doing a mental leg routine of late you know mate, proper throwing up tackle.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> Me and Dave have been doing a mental leg routine of late you know mate, proper throwing up tackle.


 Gotta be done mate.

After squats the high repper ext are murder lol

No crossing roads for me again lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Another decent week of liftin

Strength going up nicely again so all good


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

whats your goals and things at the minute mate ???


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> whats your goals
> 
> and things at the minute mate ???


 Adding some quality mass mate.(as ever lol)

Not over thinking the stay lean bit,but mindful of getting too fat


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Forgot to add that tendons are feeling pretty good of late thankfully (Nandrolone works for me)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Pretty poor week this week.

Started feeling very weak on Tuesday (couldn't finish leg day)

got worse through the day,but starting to feel \OK now

Aching allover/weak etc were the symptoms,not sure what it was TBH


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

First day training for a week n a half (tonsillitis)

Lifted what I did last session so all good.

dropped a bit of water/fat whilst ill so every cloud lol.

sitting around 14stone @ the mo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow,wish i was still in such good shape .

March 2017


----------

